# Bianchi Secret Codes?



## crestlinefarm (Jun 16, 2004)

So I thought over time I would figure out the secret code used in the first two letters for Bianchi's single speed line (since I'm assuming the "SS" is single speed). MUSS, GUSS, PUSS.....but alas it still escapes me! 
Copied from Bianchi's website: M.U.S.S. is son of S.A.S.S., who is the son of S.I.S.S. The whole fam damily of single-speeds is made of steel, unlike their kissin' cousins, B.O.S.S, B.A.S.S., C.U.S.S., B.U.S.S., D.I.S.S., G.U.S.S., P.U.S.S., and the newborn, W.U.S.S..... 
:madman: Are you kidding me???? Can someone "in the know" please share? It's driving me crazy and my OCD is rapidly escalating...soon I won't be able to sleep and I'll start wandering and wondering.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Show me the secret handshake and all will be revealed. :nono: Here's a hint... "flying unicorn"


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Find pics of them and notice the colors: celeste, brown, shiny...

hopefully this helps you on your mission.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

my bianchi SS is named Roger. go figure.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Show me the secret handshake and all will be revealed. :nono: Here's a hint... "flying unicorn"


flying unicorn dude, what the...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

PUSS
Pink Ultimate Single Speed
SASS
Shiny Ass Single Speed
CUSS
Celeste Ultimate Single Speed
DISS is something because it has discs

I have a MUSS frameset just lying around and I haven't figured out what the M stands for.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> flying unicorn dude, what the...


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

*shakes his head*


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> flying unicorn dude, what the...


 umm, not what I had in mind.

here's a few more hints...


----------



## carl250r (Dec 23, 2007)

are these bianchi SS bikes respected high end bikes?

or are they just run of the mill ready built production bikes?

I think my bianchi diss is the cats ass!but what do i know about the cool bike higherachy.
is this a sweet machine as far as what the bike geeks think?

there are some costom built bikes on this forum that are truly beutifull and have hundereds of hours into them and thousands of dolars into them.those are the ultimate bikes,I know
but i wonder were the diss falls into the pecking order.
I know it dont mater one bit as long as i like my ride,but you know what i meen.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

You sound a bit insecure... I have had two Sass's...long may they live.

I would say that Bianchi's are respected run of the mill singlespeeds.


----------



## carl250r (Dec 23, 2007)

HA HA yes.insecure.i have "bike envy"

just wanted to know how she stacked up.


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

Brown Butt Ugly SS
Orange (1st generation) Big Orange SS


----------



## dostres (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm fairly certain about these (unless I made them up):
SASS is shiny ass single speed
BOSS is *****in' orange single speed
BASS is bad ass single speed
BUSS is butt ugly single speed


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

DISS: Disc Integrated Single Speed (these are aluminum)
SASS: Sweet Ass Single Speed (Italian steel)

Without a doubt, a typical generic dime-a-dozen single speed:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

The secret code unveiled, pledge to Omerta fellow Bianchi brothers and sisters:

M.U.S.S. = More Urban Single Speed
S.A.S.S. = Shiny Ass Single Speed
P.U.S.S. = Pink Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
B.U.S.S. = Brown(or Butt) Ultimate or (Ugly) Single Speed
W.U.S.S. = White Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
G.U.S.S. = Giallo Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
D.I.S.S. = Disc Integrated Single Speed
B.A.S.S. = Bad Ass Single Speed
C.U.S.S. = Celeste Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
B.O.S.S. = Big Orange Single Speed
S.I.S.S. = Steel Idiot Single Speed (or Steel Is Simple Stupid)

As for the comment on Bianchi single-speeds "mill ready production bikes" I would agree to entry level single-speed bikes as "complete purchase". Some of these "standardly equipped" fit the boot to riders, others upgrade them to better components, others shrug them off as they fall in the sub 1k group (and what bike could be status quo in that range?) I bought my M.U.S.S. frame & fork on eBay and built it from scratch, I would say my bike falls in the high-end bike class. People often confuse bike reviews on components and not the actual bike (frame). Bianchi's frames are top notch, and I have found their geometry to be the best I have found. 

Bianchi has abandoned the "?.?.S.S." line and blossomed to the SOK 29er rig, (which standardly equipped is pretty nice). 

I have yet to find a thread with just Bianchi SS bikes and photos, could we use this thread as a universal Bianchi single-speed "post your pics" location? I'll get some recent photos of my M.U.S.S. today and kick this off, as long as the mods don't mind (maybe the thread should be moved to a different forum)?

-stu


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Based on stumonky's list, with materials added per bikepedia:

M.U.S.S. = Bianchi DB CrMo
S.A.S.S. = Dedaccai Eom (04), Chromoly (05)
P.U.S.S. = not in bikepedia
B.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
W.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite 
G.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
D.I.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
B.A.S.S. = Easton Elite
C.U.S.S. = Easton Ultralite
B.O.S.S. = 7005 aluminum, double-butted
S.I.S.S. = Dedaccai Eom


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

wv_bob - nice addition!

The P.U.S.S. frame is Easton Ultralite Alloy, I know a guy who has one and I that was the main reason I didn't get that frame (didn't want alloy). The fork is DB CroMo.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/06-bicycles/06-mountain/06-puss.html


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, here is the first post of my Bianchi M.U.S.S. photos on this new thread (and hopefully much more Bianchi S.S.'s to come).

When I first built this bike, I think it cost me about $1200 and I had a few parts already. I have put a little more into it since but not much. It's very light, I haven't weighed it but would guess in the 23lbs range or less. It's very fast and rockets up climbs.

'06 Bianchi M.U.S.S. frame & fork
DT Swiss XR 4.2d rims
Paul Word Disc hubs
Thomson stem
Easton EA70 post
Cane Creek S3 headset
Easton EC70 MonkeyLite XC (Low Rise)
ODI Rogue Lock-On Grips
White Industries ENO freewheel 16T
Blackspire 104mm x 36T chainring
San Marco Era saddle
Race Face Ride XC crank arms
Avid Juicy 7w/160mm rotors
Crank Brothers Eggbeaters
SRAM PC991-CrossStep
WTB ExiWolf 2.3 tires


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

While we're here, can SS Bianchi owners confirm the 5mm width of dropouts? I'm in the market to replace the stock chain tensioners with MKS track tensioners (perhaps just one on the drive side). The Surly tugnut and Spot rocket tensioners both have beer openers but are a bit clunky like the stock tensioners plus don't like the brand naming. There are two available MKS tensioner sizes - 9215 (5mm wide) vs 9217 (8mm+ wide). Plus there's an argument to run the tensioner on the inside or outside of the dropouts. Like the Spots for example are run on the outside and also marketed as "frame savers". With a chrome frame, that does sound appealing. The stock tensioners as shown in "stumonky" post above are on the outside of the dropouts.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Do you mean 5cm of width of the horizontal dropouts? 5mm is a 0.19”. I couldn’t get a true measurement of my dropouts since my rear wheel is on, but I approximate the width of the horizontal dropout is 1.8”. Height is approximate 0.45”.

I have used the Surly tugnut previously and the tightening bolt snapped. That tensioner seems more for looks and I wasn’t impressed with the quality. The tensioner shown in my photos is not stock but some random BMX tensioners we found laying around the shop and so far they have held up well. I like the double screw adjustment, it makes precision adjustments easy.


----------



## b1umb0y (Feb 28, 2005)

stumonky said:


> The secret code unveiled, pledge to Omerta fellow Bianchi brothers and sisters:
> 
> G.U.S.S. = Giallo Ultimate (or Ugly) Single Speed
> 
> -stu


I thought that G.U.S.S. was Gene's Ultimate Single Speed. Referring to the venerable MSP native Gene-O.

Dang... I still remember Gene-O tearing it up at the Buck Hill races.

Those were the days.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

b1umb0y said:


> I thought that G.U.S.S. was Gene's Ultimate Single Speed. Referring to the venerable MSP native Gene-O.
> 
> Dang... I still remember Gene-O tearing it up at the Buck Hill races.
> 
> Those were the days.


I ran across Gino's Ugly/Ultimate Single Speed in research, but that was listed on a forum and seemed to be less acurate.

"Giallo" (Itallian for yellow) came from this article in Dirt Rag:
http://dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=817&category=departments


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen the S.I.S.S. called the Sexy Italian Single Speed so the names seem to be up for interpretation by the owners 

I'd post a pic of my Bianchi SS but it's not an acronym bike, just an old cheap converted mountain bike. It works well for what it is though. :thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> I'd post a pic of my Bianchi SS but it's not an acronym bike, just an old cheap converted mountain bike. It works well for what it is though. :thumbsup:


wv_bob - I'd say it's still relevant to post photos, plus you'll get bragging rights to ownership of the "vintage" appeal. As it seems in the fixie arena "vintage" is the newest sought after fad.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm all about fads ... can't ya tell from my avatard? That's not me but I do kinda ook like that, especially having just come in from my lunch ride.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Bob,

Awesome bike! I didn’t say I was down with the ‘fad’ movement either, most people can’t figure out WTF class or group I fit into, which is all the better for me (I just posted some photos on the Members thread if you get curious). You sort of have that Sheldon Brown & Rasputin look going if you resemble your avatar!!! If you’re into beards, I can appreciate as you’ll see from my pics – can’t say my wife appreciates!!!

PS: Would your "hucking" comment be based upon BSNYC's recent post on the topic? If so, classic reference!!!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

No, I honestly don't know what hucking is lol. I had to google to figure out what a "manual" is, and here I've been doing this stuff since the late 80s ... I just like to ride, all the rest is made up stuff to try to get the cool kids to spend their money. 

Another good rant about meaningless trendy bike talk http://waltworks.blogspot.com/2008/12/saturday-rant.html

I call my bike booger, because it's so flickable.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Bianchi... The only SS MTB I've messed with was the MUSS and I remember something about Most Ugly Single Speed, which seemed right, since that year it was a baloney color. Thought that came from the catalog, but I guess it could have come from my imagination. 

I'm waiting for the 29er SSers to be steel! Please oh please? 

--Greg


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I've heard "Most or More Urban" "Most or More Ultimate" (Ugly is substitute plug). I found "more urban" referenced from a few different sites as well as the '06 model is described as such (http://www.bianchiusa.com/06-bicycles/06-mountain/06-muss.html).

On the Sok 29er, the only thing I can think of is since it sold with front suspension with the hard tail option, thus they sell the frame in alloy. It seemed with the SS models in years past, they had a good balance between steel and alloy. It doesn't make much sense to me; I think every company ought to give the option for at least 1 steel frame for SS as it's not secret if you are riding fully rigid steel is the only option. This could be why Surly and others have the edge.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Sky Yeager*

Bianchi also likes to market (and badge their SS rigid bikes at that time) as "chick designed" - the designer for Swobo (current) designed that range of rigid SS's for Bianchi. My SASS chromed out has a badge on the tubing with an bondage chick in net stockings and a whip. I'm assuming for the "single gear, always the wrong one!" mantra of single speed riders. It may be why some models came with leopard print saddles???

One forums member posted the following opinion:

_OK, Sky Yeager worked seventeen years at Bianchi as Production Manager.

When did the current Pista, with the sloping top tube and double-axis-flared downtube come into production?

If in the last 17 years or so, one can then assume Syk Yeager either designed it, or supervised its design._

And another site opinioned:

_Sky Yaeger has been leaving her mark on the bicycle world since the 1970s. Her years at Bianchi brought us such industry-shaking models as the "Milano," the "Pista" and the "San Jose." She also introduced the world to the first production single-speed ATBs (the *Bianchi BOSS, BASS, BUSS, MUSS, DISS ,SISS, SASS, WUSS, GUSS, MUSS, LEWIS*). Since she joined Swobo in 2006..._

In that same site, Sky notes her fine arts and design background and goes onto say: _There is no one "perfect bicycle," but I guess it would have to be whatever inspires someone to get out and ride. One person's perfect bicycle would be another person's nightmare. There are few things in life that are as varied and personal as bicycles and the opportunity to personalize your ride is part of the appeal. I love looking at all the pimped out bikes on the Fixed Gear Gallery site. They have almost 8,000 bikes posted now. If you are talking about what I would design if a million bucks landed in my lap, it would have to be a light-weight belt-driven internal hub urban bike with integrated features like lights and locks and carrying capability integral to the frame._


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Mine has the "chick" badge also. Never thought of it in those terms. Makes sense that she is no longer at Bianchi and their models have changed significantly since. I like the Swobo gear and such, I guess I need to look closer at their bikes.

Good intel.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

stumonky said:


> I like the Swobo gear and such, I guess I need to look closer at their bikes.


Some coming attractions here
http://www.swobo.com/htatbl/archives/2009/03/bike_wood_wednesdays.html


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Bob,

Did I miss something in their catalog, are there no trail bikes? I assume they support the urban thing only, I guess. If that's the case, I guess Sky Yaeger's talent of trail SS's is not being used. I may have to prbe a question to Swobo or her directly...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

No they don't make hard core trail bikes, but drop the chain guard from the Baxter and add knobbies, and it's a lot like my Bianchi as seen above. 

I definitely agree that the urban thing is Swobo's thing, always has been.

Reading more it fits fat tires and fenders, sounds useful to me


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> No they don't make hard core trail bikes, but drop the chain guard from the Baxter and add knobbies, and it's a lot like my Bianchi as seen above.
> 
> I definitely agree that the urban thing is Swobo's thing, always has been.
> 
> Reading more it fits fat tires and fenders, sounds useful to me


You think that bike could tolerate the trails? Has a carbon fork (not that it matters too much). I'd be concerned about those cranks, not sure what grade they are and if they can handle the off-road abuse. I'd be more inclined to buy the frame only and build it up. Although I think I'd let somebody on here build one and try it out before I went that route.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

No way to tell until there's more info 

No doubt there's better choices if your going to trail ride it though.


----------



## Superbike373 (Dec 2, 2005)

SOK? whats that stand for?


----------



## Superbike373 (Dec 2, 2005)

"are these bianchi SS bikes respected high end bikes?"

I would consider the SOK a nice mid-level complete single speed. Very nice for a bigger company. It is alu. frame which many here frown upon. I have rode steel bikes that were less comfy than a good alu. bike. It is a 29 er so that should help the ride a bit. I am really tore between a Rig and the Sok or building up a frame.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*BUSS limited edition?*



crestlinefarm said:


> So I thought over time I would figure out the secret code used in the first two letters for Bianchi's single speed line (since I'm assuming the "SS" is single speed). MUSS, GUSS, PUSS.....but alas it still escapes me!
> Copied from Bianchi's website: M.U.S.S. is son of S.A.S.S., who is the son of S.I.S.S. The whole fam damily of single-speeds is made of steel, unlike their kissin' cousins, B.O.S.S, B.A.S.S., C.U.S.S., B.U.S.S., D.I.S.S., G.U.S.S., P.U.S.S., and the newborn, W.U.S.S.....
> :madman: Are you kidding me???? Can someone "in the know" please share? It's driving me crazy and my OCD is rapidly escalating...soon I won't be able to sleep and I'll start wandering and wondering.


 I picked up a BUSS SS with the Gold Race Face cranks and Gold Paul hubs, complete with the Cars R Coffins decal on the top tube AND a Poopship Destroyer
(WEEN reference?)sticker on the TT..looks like it was always there, any ideas? Dont' have the stock rigid fork unfortunately but the White 80 MM suspension fork is damn close to rigid in it's current state. Thanks for playing:thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, the BUSS (brown right?) always had the Cars R Coffins decal. That was the first model wasn't it? The Paul hubs in gold - v brake rims right? Good thing you went 80mm on the front fork - I have found the 80mm is just perfect to maintain the horizontal top tube classic lines prompting the yuppie gentlemen at coffee shop storefront tables to affix their eyesight and state, "the Italians know bikes!" and the women in frolicking crochet tops to admiringly gaze, "that is such a sexy bike." Bianchi for the win.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*brown indeed*



illnacord said:


> Yes, the BUSS (brown right?) always had the Cars R Coffins decal. That was the first model wasn't it? The Paul hubs in gold - v brake rims right? Good thing you went 80mm on the front fork - I have found the 80mm is just perfect to maintain the horizontal top tube classic lines prompting the yuppie gentlemen at coffee shop storefront tables to affix their eyesight and state, "the Italians know bikes!" and the women in frolicking crochet tops to admiringly gaze, "that is such a sexy bike." Bianchi for the win.


 this BUSS is brown for sure, with the gold bits. It came with the shoddy White Bros 80mm fork, might work better when it's overhauled but I'll more likely just swap it out for a Marzok'd 80mm. Anyone know about the Poopship Destroyer decal that's on my TT? It's not quite warm enuff for crochet tops here in AZ, soon we hope
gracias:thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*36T chainring fitting Bianchi Single Speed SASS frame?*

SASS owners, have a question if the 36T clears as the bike was built with a 32T and 2.4 tires... I suppose it's a good thing, but riding the 29er at a higher gear ratio has trained my legs stronger and the 32:18 is just too easy. I however do not want to change out the 18T WI Trials freewheel, so I want to go with the chainring. Anyone know if 36T clears the driveside chainstay? The crank is a Shimano Saint external bottom bracket. Thank you.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

No fuss, just M.U.S.S. - two rides so far

I've made it mine now with the FU Bar .. and the bell :thumbsup:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Superbike373 said:


> SOK? whats that stand for?


According to an ebay auction I stumbled across, "Sok" is Italian for "Stump"..

Google translate does not agree


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

*2003 Bianchi S.I.S.S., 19.5"*

Here's my recently purchased 2003 Bianchi S.I.S.S 19.5"

Stock aside from the Nashbar/Novatec/no-name cassette hub and 32h Double Track. Added ODI Ruffian Lock ons, Kona platforms, and Kenda Kwest 26x1.5 for the street.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Holy crap! Who welds these Bianchis? Does Bianchi 'employ' the local high school metal shop?


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Yo! said:


> Here's my recently purchased 2003 Bianchi S.I.S.S 19.5"
> 
> Stock aside from the Nashbar/Novatec/no-name cassette hub and 32h Double Track. Added ODI Ruffian Lock ons, Kona platforms, and Kenda Kwest 26x1.5 for the street.


Yo - Welcome to the Bianchi fam, nice looking S.I.S.S. The pink fork adds a nice touch!


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

There's another S.I.S.S. in 19.5 that I'm seriously considering buying for my sister....

Was it fate that two S.I.S.S.'s pop up at the same time?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Holysh** that rear Sun Doubletrack is awesome!!! Check it out, 39 wide, 30 height? That's the same height as a Velocity Deep V rim!!!


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

illnacord said:


> Holysh** that rear Sun Doubletrack is awesome!!! Check it out, 39 wide, 30 height? That's the same height as a Velocity Deep V rim!!!


I know!

I wish they made them 700C! They'd probably be a bit heavy though.

I was going to use them on my 24" DJ, but they've since been discontinued; I did hear that J&B has like 200 32h in 24" though....

It's makes a damn sturdy drive wheel for SS bikes.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

BUMP up, for the recent Bianchi questions. Some useful intel in this thread.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Sun Ringle MTX33 in 700 29er*

@Yo!: You asked you got it. Rejoice. Sun has released an MTX33 in 700c / 29er size. Halo Freedom Disc or Syncros DS28 would do a better job still. Prolly NY just received his set and mounted them to his brakeless rig, 36h 4x lacing on Profile hubs, as seen in his photostream:


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Hahha you know what? I'm riding track ALOT these days and some of the guys I know into freestyle fixed gear have been talking ab these.

I saw John Prolly's blog reviewed them and he said his bike rides like a 29er now. Hahhaha. 

BTW, I have since picked up a second SISS and a CUSS. The SISS I built for my sister (my Sis, haha), and the CUSS is my own single speed. I've since sold my dirt jumper and 29er. I'm working with 3 track bikes and my CUSS now.

CUSS has RF Turbine cranks, XTR V brakes, Holy Roller 2.5's, WI trials freewheel, WTB Lasers on Pauls, Thomson post/stem, Oury lock ons, Monkey bar carbon, Italia Flite, and an S2 headset with a susp. corrected fork.

I'll post pics up soon, I haven't been on MTBR in a while.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm always a little late to the game...but I just got this built up. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet. The most painful part was waiting for the Hadley hubs to be built. Weighs 23.75lbs. Lighter than my new 29-inch ss by nearly 4lbs.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Very nice! I have had a chance to pick up the SASS a few times, I love the chrome paint job. Not so sure about non-steel rigid though (I wouldn't use a front suspension fork). Your bike is sick though! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

elrancho66 said:


> I picked up a BUSS SS with the Gold Race Face cranks and Gold Paul hubs, complete with the Cars R Coffins decal on the top tube AND a Poopship Destroyer
> (WEEN reference?)sticker on the TT..looks like it was always there, any ideas? Dont' have the stock rigid fork unfortunately but the White 80 MM suspension fork is damn close to rigid in it's current state. Thanks for playing:thumbsup:


no destoyer on mine, my TT has only the cars-r-coffins and BuSS decals under the clearcoat.

i think my gold cranks are the only original parts left on the frame.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@voodoochild: 24 lbs? Wow, that's pretty light. It's not a 21.5" is it? 'Cause I last weighed mine at 27lbs but did have wire bead 900g tires and slime tubes! Have also since upgraded from Surly/Mavic X319 to White Industries/DT Swiss 6.1's along with folding tires that weigh 500g each.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Yep, just a hair under 24. It's a 19.5". I was somewhat impressed with the bare frame weight. Sorry I didn't think to weigh it when it was nekked.

I'd like to think that I don't obsess about weight as I build a bike (I won't use bits that I think are going to outright sacrifice strength in the name of saving weight -- I figure I need to lose 10lbs off of my fat a$$ before that starts to happen...) but I do have a few light-ish bits on there: bars, brakes (hayes grams), spokes(dt revs)/alloy nips, carbon shell saddle (comfy old bongloader that's now been on three different bikes), and a few ti bolts (not everywhere by any means). 

The bits that are on the heavy-side: The Hadley hubs -- they are just so sweet, but I don't think they're going to win any weight contests. The tires are folding bead 2.3's, with tubes. I'm guessing I could drop a little weight by going tubeless, but I just don't get that whole thing. The fork is definitely heavier than a rigid but I prefer the control I get from suspension, and my hands like squish, too.

I can't wait to get out on this bike. As I mentioned, I've also just built a 29-inch ss (singular swift). As with this bike, I didn't think to weigh the swift frame before I built it, but my recollection is that the bare swift frame didn't feel anywhere near as light as this frame did. 

I built this bike because I want to ride the two different wheel sizes back-to-back and see which I prefer. Yeah, I'm a bit of a bike whore...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

That's pretty believable, mine is about 22.5-23 lbs. I expect mine will be even lighter after I upgrade to the White Brothers carbon fork.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

SASS: Shiny Ass Single Speed


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

voodoochild said:


> I'm always a little late to the game...but I just got this built up. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet. The most painful part was waiting for the Hadley hubs to be built. Weighs 23.75lbs. Lighter than my new 29-inch ss by nearly 4lbs.


VC - if you remember, what was the frame weight of your SASS? Or anyone else that may recall the steel frame weight (medium or large). I can't remember what my MUSS is and I was comparing it to Soma 4one5 and Surly 1X1. I seem to recall the MUSS was 4.25 (17.5).

I'm converting mine to 76er, I'll have some new photos soon.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

Stumonky:

Actually B.U.S.S. truly stood for "Butt Ugly Single Speed", G.U.S.S was "Green Ugly Single Speed". Other than that you are spot on.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

My D.I.S.S.










My favorite part is the Cars R Coffins painted on the frame:










and the Your Bike Sucks chainstay sticker:










Well, that and the fact that it's nimble as hell and pretty light for a stock bike. It's all stock except for the pedals, grips, and CK headset.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

stumonky said:


> VC - if you remember, what was the frame weight of your SASS? Or anyone else that may recall the steel frame weight (medium or large). I can't remember what my MUSS is and I was comparing it to Soma 4one5 and Surly 1X1. I seem to recall the MUSS was 4.25 (17.5).
> 
> I'm converting mine to 76er, I'll have some new photos soon.


Sorry, I didn't pay attention to this thread... I didn't weigh the bare frame, but the thing was feathery light when bare. My bad.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Stumonky:
> 
> Actually B.U.S.S. truly stood for "Butt Ugly Single Speed", G.U.S.S was "Green Ugly Single Speed". Other than that you are spot on.


Where did you find that data? There are opposing definitions for the acronyms depending what source you fine. I believe a lot of those posted definitions came from Bianchi forums and Bikepedia (perhaps not overly accurate).

I hoped over the existence of this thread someone from Bianchi would have chimed in for exact definitions and stories behind each. I recently had a discussion with a Swobo rep on Sky Yeager the chick engineer in the "100% Chick Designed" logo sticker who worked for Bianchi for years and was responsible for all the code single-speed bikes. She moved on to Swobo and designed the Sanchez and a few others. She's moved on again, not sure where. If anyone comes across her contact info, PM me, I'd love to chat with her on these bikes.

On a side note, anyone having a SASS or MUSS (or other coded steel frame) in 17.5 in good condition they are looking to sell, PM me.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Bianchi MUSS 17.5 650b conversion (more pics and details in the 650b section: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=623690&page=3):


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

There's a new model out called the SOL. It's specifically designed for anyone who thinks they're buying a 2011 Bianchi MTB anytime soon.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Like _Jtemple _above, I just acquired a rare *21.5" DISS* (matte black Easton USA aluminum). I'm holding it next to a 58cm Redline 925 and the Bianchi DISS is 50% lighter. Ah, what to do, go 26" SS or 700c SSCX fixed with some 35s?


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

I got my information concerning the Bianchi abbreviations at Bianchi because I worked there for almost three years.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

illnacord said:


> Like _Jtemple _above, I just acquired a rare *21.5" DISS* (matte black Easton USA aluminum). I'm holding it next to a 58cm Redline 925 and the Bianchi DISS is 50% lighter. Ah, what to do, go 26" SS or 700c SSCX fixed with some 35s?


I've got some sick 26" ss wheels just sittin' around: hadley hubs, dt rev's, alloy nips, syncros rims... (the ones on the bike I posted above) Very few rides, probably around 6. I replaced them with some 650-b hoops.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

i'm still riding my BuSS. i love that frame.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Spacemonkey is right regarding the abbreviations. I had the pleasure to meet Sky and was told directly from her. I will be posting pics of my NOS PUSS in the next couple of days. I am having my friend build it up as we speak.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

May be picking up a nice old B.A.S.S. for my girlfriend this weekend, will post pics if I do :thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Boss*

I bought it when it came out. As said before, it really was a *****en orange single speed:thumbsup:


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it true that Bianchi quit making mountain bikes altogether? A few months ago I picked up a SOK frame on ebay very cheap. It's super light and rides pretty nice.

Check ebay for deals on these frames....


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Sadly, Bianchi pulled their mtb line from the US market. They are still available here in Europe.


----------



## cyclhed (Feb 19, 2009)

Bianchi SS MTB's rule! :thumbsup: I have a C.U.S.S (Celeste Ugly Single Speed)

Here is a spreadsheet I created with specs and id's:

Model Year Name Frame material Color Brakes Fork Gear Orig. Price 
1998 B.O.S.S. AL Cal Trans Orange Canti Chromo 44-18 $799.00 
1999 B.A.S.S. AL Kawalski Green Canti Chromo 36-18 $799.00 
2000 B.U.S.S. AL **** Brown Canti Chrmo 36-18 $839.99 
2001 C.U.S.S. AL Celeste Canti Chromo 36-18 $899.00 
2002 D.I.S.S. AL Matte Black Disk - mech. Chromo 32-16 $849.00 
2003 S.I.S.S. Steel Primer Grey Disk - mech. Chromo 32-16 $849.99 
2004/5 S.A.S.S. Steel Chrome Plated Disk - mech. Chromo 32-16 $849.99 
2005 G.U.S.S. AL Citrus Yellow Disk - mech. Reba Team 32-16 $1,199.99 
2006 M.U.S.S. Steel Grey Blue Disk - mech. Chromo 32-16 
2006 W.U.S.S. AL Athena White Disk - mech. Reba Team 32-16 
2005/06 P.U.S.S. AL Pink Frame set 
2007 M.U.S.S. Steel Baloney Disk - mech. Chromo 32-16 $849.99 
2007 Lewis AL Punishmint Disk - mech. Reba Team 32-16 $1,399.99 
2008 Sok 29er AL Luster Blue Disk - mech. Reba SL 32-18 $1,398.99 
2009 Sok 29er AL English Green Avid Juicy Reba SL 32-18


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

cyclhed, nice! You can also include the acronym: for example, "DISS" is "Disc Integrated Single Speed" and "SASS" is "Sweet Ass Single Speed", etc.


----------



## cyclhed (Feb 19, 2009)

illnacord said:


> cyclhed, nice! You can also include the acronym: for example, "DISS" is "Disc Integrated Single Speed" and "SASS" is "Sweet Ass Single Speed", etc.


Yes, I will do that asap. I need to make it look like a table when I post it also.

I really love this frame, mine is a 17.5 and it is very light and feels like a big BMX bike. I ordered a 50mm stem for it which I should receive next week.

These frames are getting harder to find since Bianchi stopped making them.


----------



## cyclhed (Feb 19, 2009)

I am still not certain of what all of the initials actually stand for...yes I know some are the colors as Celeste ugly/ultimate Single Speed, however I don't know exactly what the "u" stands for. So unless someone from Bianchi can tell us they will remain secret.


----------



## Franimal (Feb 9, 2013)

I've heard: Pretty Unbelievable Single Speed (PUSS), Most Unbelievable Single Speed (MUSS), Bad Ass Single Speed (BASS), not sure about others.


----------



## B1keGeek (Apr 3, 2013)

*Hope this thread hasn't gone cold!*



cyclhed said:


> Bianchi SS MTB's rule! :thumbsup: I have a C.U.S.S (Celeste Ugly Single Speed)
> 
> Here is a spreadsheet I created with specs and id's:
> 
> ...


I have a SISS, and this discusion has been an eye opener.
I didn't realise there were so many variations and year models.

This is my SISS, I picked it up in 2008 of eBay Australia.


----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

I recently received a W.U.S.S. and can't wait to get this beauty out on the trails, before I do a full restoration. Anyone have any contacts with those who helped create the x.x.S.S. series? I'd love to get my hands on the proper replacement decals or a print file of sorts.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

I had the BOSS when it came out. I colormatched an orange Rock Shox...sweet! Everyone on the trails were confused and always asked where my derailleur was etc... Oh...those were the days.

Baatchin' Orange Single Speed = BOSS


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

cyclhed said:


> Bianchi SS MTB's rule! :thumbsup: I have a C.U.S.S (Celeste Ugly Single Speed)
> 
> Here is a spreadsheet I created with specs and id's:
> 
> ...


----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally got the WUSS together


----------

